# NW PA Wine Party



## Runningwolf (May 6, 2012)

I will be having the first 2012 Wine party On June 9. If you're interested in coming and have questions or need details please pm me. 

View attachment Wine Party Jun 9, 2012 Forum.pdf


----------



## jeepingchick (May 6, 2012)

8 hrs away  we need one closer *sigh* Yall have fun though wish I could join in!!!


----------



## grapeman (May 6, 2012)

Sure Dan!, Don't even let me send any wine to the Party when I can't come!


----------



## hvac36 (May 6, 2012)

How about a NE PA BBQ?  NW just to far..


----------



## Runningwolf (May 6, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Sure Dan!, Don't even let me send any wine to the Party when I can't come!


LMAO!

Mike thanks for the catch but it's too late. You're the only one so far that knows it!


----------



## jeepingchick (May 6, 2012)

hvac36 said:


> How about a NE PA BBQ?  NW just to far..




depends on the spot LOL! Im in central delawre, but will travel up to a few hours if i need to.... but 8 is just toooooo farrrrrr


----------



## ibglowin (May 6, 2012)

Go figure! 



Runningwolf said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Mike thanks for the catch but it's too late. You're the only one so far that knows it!


----------



## amytmock (May 6, 2012)

I'd love to come, but I'm driving close to the area on June 1st and 3rd for a trip out to Ohio, and I just don't think I could do the long trip again from Baltimore the following weekend.....


----------



## SarahRides (May 6, 2012)

I'm very tempted! It would be a 9 hour drive though!


----------



## Neviawen (May 6, 2012)

jeepingchick said:


> depends on the spot LOL! Im in central delawre, but will travel up to a few hours if i need to.... but 8 is just toooooo farrrrrr



I"m with you! it's 7.5 hours from me. I would love to go meet you guys at your wine party but it is a bit too far. I'm in S. Jersey. (Probably 1/2 hour from the Deleware Mem. Bridge.). It would be neat to have something in the S. NJ, Phila., Del, area.


----------



## grapeman (May 6, 2012)

Dan - grapeman=Rich ibglowin=Mike or am I just absolutely lost here.......... wait don't answer that.LMAO


----------



## Hokapsig (May 6, 2012)

Let me check with the boss. I had an awesome time at the Luna Bella lunch tasting. I may have some bottled to trade this time...


----------



## Runningwolf (May 6, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> *LMAO!* >this was for you Rich on not being able to send any commercial wine!
> 
> Mike thanks for the catch but it's too late. You're the only one so far that knows it!


 This part was for ibglowin


----------



## jeepingchick (May 6, 2012)

Neviawen said:


> I"m with you! it's 7.5 hours from me. I would love to go meet you guys at your wine party but it is a bit too far. I'm in S. Jersey. (Probably 1/2 hour from the Deleware Mem. Bridge.). It would be neat to have something in the S. NJ, Phila., Del, area.



yup it would


----------



## grapeman (May 6, 2012)

Yep, I'm missing something..................................


----------



## rodo (May 13, 2012)

We'll be there "with bells on"....well maybe not bells, but definitely clothes.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 13, 2012)

rodo said:


> We'll be there "with bells on"....well maybe not bells, but definitely clothes.


 Thats great news. Dana will be home from Penn State also.


----------



## Brent2489 (May 13, 2012)

Arghhhh! Ill be in Buffalo /Rochester the w-end before!!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 13, 2012)

Thats a bummer, we would of loved to of had you join us.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2012)

Bumping this thread up to remind folks of my upcoming wine party.


----------



## Mark64 (May 20, 2012)

OK ! So who is going to be there? All I see who is not.
I think I should be able to make it although you must be at least 1/2 hr. away.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2012)

Thats great Mark, I look forward to meeting you. I was over in your area this morning going to Lowes.


----------



## Mark64 (May 20, 2012)

Lowes by the Airport? or Peach st. I am close to Airport Lowes. Top of Colonial ave. South of 38th. st. When you say " Bring a dish", Dish net. or Direct. I have an old dish network dish in the back yard. LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2012)

Yeap the one by your house. Took Colonial from Sterretannia (spelling) down there and Bear Creek rd home.


----------



## Mark64 (May 20, 2012)

So you went by my house and didn't stop by?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2012)

About 28 years ago I almost bought the house right at the corner of 832 and Colonial with the double driveway and pillars at the end of each one. I got out bid on it. I grew up on Zimmerly.


----------



## Mark64 (May 20, 2012)

Yep..I worked with the guy that owned the house before. Last name Tatara. Mine is up the road almost on top of the hill on opposite side of road. Corner of Roxbury and Colonial.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 31, 2012)

Unfortunately our 5 y/o's Pre-K teacher changed the date of her picnic for the kids to this date from the 2nd. We were planing on getting a room at a bed and breakfast or someplace up that way for the evening. SO much for making plans. 


I'm sure your event will be a big success as I've heard they have been in the past.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jun 6, 2012)

*rats*

Dan, I have to beg off attending this weekend. Some company is going to throw an obscene amount of money at me to entertain thier employees with safety training this weekend. I will be able to purchase a few more buckets of Luna Bella juice on my way home tomorrow....


----------



## Julie (Jun 10, 2012)

Party was great! We had a very enjoyable ride up and ride home. We had a really great time, it was nice seeing Rodo and Jeannie again and Paul and Martha (they don't make wine just friends of Dan's). So glad to got to meet Phil (pjd) and a few others. 

Didn't get to talk to Dan too much, at first he was busy taking all these women to the basement and then when we were getting ready to leave, he came out of the closet with two guys,


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 10, 2012)

Julie said:


> Party was great! We had a very enjoyable ride up and ride home. We had a really great time, it was nice seeing Rodo and Jeannie again and Paul and Martha (they don't make wine just friends of Dan's). So glad to got to meet Phil (pjd) and a few others.
> 
> Didn't get to talk to Dan too much, at first he was busy taking all these women to the basement and then when we were getting ready to leave, he came out of the closet with two guys,





Thanks Julie it was a lot of fun. There must be at least 4 cases of empty wine bottles in the garage this morning. The real surprise was finding a half case of Phil's wine unopened next to the table. I can't wait to taste your's, Rods and Phil's wine that I had stashed away for another time. I also got a lot of compliments of the bottle with no label on it (The good stuff). It's really nice to get such a large group of people together that at responsible (kinda) and have so much fun. There were at least 4-5 other large wine makers there from the local area.


----------



## almargita (Jun 10, 2012)

Wish I could have made it Dan, but had two graduation partys to attend to. Would have much rather drive up to your place for the getogether. As it looks now, won't be able to attend Julies either in July either.... ... My daughter is having her 4th of July party that weekend..... 

Where are the pictures!!, it didn't happen if there arn't any pictures, especially as Julies states you leaving the closet with 2 guys!!

Al


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 10, 2012)

Al, we missed you buddy. We had a lot of people show up. I keep remembering litle things as the day goes on. Julie brought some oif her cheese sample and WOW were they good! Thank you Julie. I did not take any pictures this time. I'll have to see if my wife took any good ones.


----------



## rodo (Jun 10, 2012)

We also had a good time and enjoyed seeing our old friends and meeting some new ones.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 10, 2012)

rodo said:


> We also had a good time and enjoyed seeing our old friends and meeting some new ones.


 
Hey Rod, I love the new avatar. Did I forget to mention Rod brought all his faults with him.

It is a really cool kit with 12 different wine faults. I gives you a chance to learn and identify them for when making your own wine. I only wish I had more time to check them out yesterday. Thanks for showing them Rod. You can tell Jeannie to put a plug in my wifes ear for xmas.


----------



## Flem (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm glad your party was a success! Barbra and I enjoyed ourselves last year but were unable to attend this year. Hope to see everyone at Julie and Mike's.
Mike


----------



## joeswine (Jun 12, 2012)

*Wine party*

 NEVIAWEN...WE HERE AT THE SOUTH JERSEY WINEMAKERS,HAVE A GROUP MEETING ONCE MONTH( ON A GIVEN SUNDAY), AND MOST OF US ARE WITH IN A FEW MILES OF EACH OTHER....COME JOIN US SOME SUNDAY..I'M IN FRANKLINVILLE..


----------



## joeswine (Jun 12, 2012)

*Wine makers*

 NEVIAWEN,WE ARE RIGHT HERE IN SOUTH JERSEY,AND MEET ONCE A MONTH,WERE CALL THE SOUTH JERSEY WINE MAKERS.COME JOIN US ONCE .


----------



## rodo (Jun 12, 2012)

> You can tell Jeannie to put a plug in my wifes ear for xmas.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sue was checking it out before we left. Perhaps she will suprise you.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 12, 2012)

Serious, SWMBO reminds me almost daily about my faults ....... 



Runningwolf said:


> Did I forget to mention Rod brought all his faults with him.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 12, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Serious, SWMBO reminds me almost daily about my faults .......


 LOL don't they all?


----------

